# Native fish tank



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

does anyone have experience in keeping fish like large mouth bass, crappies and bull cats? i have a 55 gallon that will soon be open and im planning on setting up a native tank. any reccomendations on how many fish i can put in and everything? thanks a lot.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've kept Bluegill for the past few years at home in aquarium and (2 yrs ago) at work in a large indoor pond. I think they are great fish to keep. Nice colours and they don't get too big. I found that wild caught bass (smallmouth and rock) don't take very well to feeding pellets and will only take live food.The bluegill should adapt to pellets and whatever you might drop into the tank readily. I'd stick with a 3 or 4 Bluegill/Sunfish in the 55 . No heater is needed because they like cooler water,I did keep mine with 3 Oscars @78F and they were ok. (other fish in tank were, Albino Channel Cat, Red Devil ,Texas Blue and a few Pleco)
Here's some pics of pond You can see Smallmouth Bass, Highfin Carpsucker (really cool looking fish), and Bluegill.)
More here " http://www.pbase.com/winkyee/old_pond "

120 gallon " http://www.pbase.com/winkyee/old_webcam " (Crappy pics)

Good Luck..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

good info winkyee


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

bullheads aren't to big and crappies get to be 2ft I think so it would be a one bass a crappie and a couple bullheads and that should work.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> good info winkyee


 Yeah man.. GOOD INFO, even for me!!


----------

